

HN Tokyo Japan Meetup #10 – Friday 20th of January 2012 - jason_tko
http://www.makeleaps.jp/blog/en/2012/01/english-hacker-news-tokyo-japan-meetup-10-–-friday-20th-of-january-2012/

======
tbassetto
I organize Hackers News meetup in Paris but I'm still not sure what's the best
format. So I'm trying to understand how other meetups work. I'm curious to
know what's the program of your evening? Lightning talks? Birds of feather?

Thanks!

~~~
ranebo
General format for the 3 I've been to here in Tokyo is you pay a cover charge
for food/beer/softdrinks. Then just casually mix and talk to people. No set
program besides hitting a local bar afterward. Works really well and the guys
put on a really good spread of food every time.

------
jason_tko
Looking forward to seeing everyone again.

The events have been growing at a good rate, but we've still managed to keep a
personal and friendly feel since the regular participants are a very focused
group of business/technology enthusiasts.

We're always happy when new HN readers to come along though, so if you're on
the fence, come along. Find me(Jay), and I guarantee you'll have a great time!

~~~
ekianjo
Any plan to organize such events in different places in Japan ? I am based
near Osaka and it is impossible for me to be there in Tokyo on a Friday
evening. Saturday would work better, or then a Kansai meeting...

~~~
jason_tko
Sure, I love Osaka - we do business with a company in Osaka, and I have a
bunch of friends there.

I'd definitely be interested in setting something up there. I'll look into the
logistics, and let you know.

In the meantime, sign up at hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp, and if we do organise
something, I'll send out an email to that list.

~~~
ekianjo
Thanks for the reply ! Sounds good, I will sign up and follow up the news.

------
aiham
Instructions say to register then email with a short bio and HN name. I had to
fill in both of those during registration. Do you still need the email?

~~~
jason_tko
Good catch - these are outdated instructions from back when Doorkeeper didn't
have this field. No need to send an email as well, I'll update the
instructions on the blog post.

Sidenote: Doorkeeper.jp has improved a great deal in the last few months.
Check it out for a great event management system.

~~~
pwim
Thanks for the praise Jason!

We've started this service in Japan, but have always had the international
market in mind. If you're an organizer who holds regular events, we'd love to
help you out. See <http://www.doorkeeperhq.com/> or shoot me an email at
paul@mobalean.com.

